# Puppy barking in crate during day



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, 
I got a miniature dachshund puppy 4 weeks ago. He is now 12 weeks old. He will settle down to sleep in his crate at nighttime (about 11pm) after being told to be quiet a few times and will wake up at around 6am with one toilet break in the night. But when we put him in his crate during the day he barks nearly constantly even when we put a kong in with him filled with his favourite things and his favourite toys. As soon as his crate door is closed or he notices we are gone, that's when he starts to bark. We try ignoring but he can go on for longer than 2 hours with his barking. 

When in his crate in the day we only let him out when he is quiet in between his barking but we don't know what else we can do to teach him not to bark during the day. When all the quarantine is over and we are back in work he will need to be in his crate for between 3-5 hours at a time during the day with a toilet break so we want him to be able to stay in his crate quietly for that time. We know he is comfortable in his crate because he sleeps there during the night and will sometimes go and play in there on his own with the crate door open. Even when we go upstairs he will still whine and bark because we aren't there and he can't get to us but it isn't as bad as when he is in his crate. 

Any ideas on what we could do to get over this barking during the day?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I think the answer is to let him out of the cage. He's a puppy and he wants to be with you. Just leaving him in there while he barks is not going to make him feel that the crate is not a 'good' place for him.

I doubt very much that the fact that he 'settles down' at 11:00pm proves anything - and he certainly doesn't understand when he's being told to be quiet. He's probably 'settling' because he's just tired and/or he realises that he's not getting the message across to you.

I'm struggling a bit here, I'll be honest - it seems as if you just want the dog to get in his crate and keep quiet; I'm sort of wondering why you have got a dog - or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

How do we get him to stop barking then? Just for the 3-5 hours a day (only for 3 days a week)


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> I think the answer is to let him out of the cage. He's a puppy and he wants to be with you. Just leaving him in there while he barks is not going to make him feel that the crate is not a 'good' place for him.
> 
> I doubt very much that the fact that he 'settles down' at 11:00pm proves anything - and he certainly doesn't understand when he's being told to be quiet. He's probably 'settling' because he's just tired and/or he realises that he's not getting the message across to you.
> 
> I'm struggling a bit here, I'll be honest - it seems as if you just want the dog to get in his crate and keep quiet; I'm sort of wondering why you have got a dog - or am I misunderstanding?


Lots of people have dogs but need them in a crate for a few hours while working? Don't see why your being like that


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jess1998 said:


> How do we get him to stop barking then? Just for the 3-5 hours a day (only for 3 days a week)


Did you build him up to being happy in the crate gradually?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

He's probably barking because he wants to be with you. He is just a baby and dogs are pack animals that have evolved over millenia to be with humans - that is why they, as animals, have succeeded. So, it's natural for him to want not to be locked up out of the way. I'd start by letting him out of his cage. That ought to do the trick.

If you are talking about seperation anxiety, that takes time (and I think he needs to be a bit older before he's left on his own). I think there is a long post on the forum about seperation anxiety and how to deal with it. @JoanneF may know where it is. Please read it. You need to get your dog used to you being away and it does take time, starting with very short periods (and not leaving him, distressed, in his crate) - otherwise you will have a dog who suffers and that will cause you all sorts of problems. My understanding, however, is the breed does not tolerate being left alone very well - so you're going to have to work hard at it, if you're to succeed.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Jess1998 said:


> Lots of people have dogs but need them in a crate for a few hours while working? Don't see why your being like that


Lots of people do all sorts of things - it doesn't make it right, necessarily. I don't understand why you're caging the dog for up to two hours while the poor thing is barking, especially given that you are on lockdown and therefore around? That's what I'm having difficulty with.


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> He's probably barking because he wants to be with you. He is just a baby and dogs are pack animals that have evolved over millenia to be with humans - that is why they, as animals, have succeeded. So, it's natural for him to want not to be locked up out of the way. I'd start by letting him out of his cage. That ought to do the trick.
> 
> If you are talking about seperation anxiety, that takes time (and I think he needs to be a bit older before he's left on his own). I think there is a long post on the forum about seperation anxiety and how to deal with it. @JoanneF may know where it is. Please read it. You need to get your dog used to you being away and it does take time, starting with very short periods (and not leaving him, distressed, in his crate) - otherwise you will have a dog who suffers and that will cause you all sorts of problems. My understanding, however, is the breed does not tolerate being left alone very well - so you're going to have to work hard at it, if you're to succeed.


By letting him out of the crate when he barks, how will that teach him not to bark constantly?


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> Lots of people do all sorts of things - it doesn't make it right, necessarily. I don't understand why you're caging the dog for up to two hours while the poor thing is barking, especially given that you are on lockdown and therefore around? That's what I'm having difficulty with.


Maybe I didn't explain right, for the 2 hours he wasn't on his own, we were next to him and it was during the night getting him used to sleeping in his crate! We were there and he had plenty of toilet breaks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jess1998 said:


> By letting him out of the crate when he barks, how will that teach him not to bark constantly?


The point is he shouldn't be in there if he's barking (whining, crying, etc.).

Crate training should be done in such a way that it's their happy place and if they're crying, they're not happy.

I suggest going right back to basics and look at the Crate Training thread. Start with seconds and build from there.

However, it may be that the crate is now tainted so maybe try leaving it open but in a safe room and start again with getting him used to being left with no anxiety involved.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It sounds like he is barking because he knows you are there and can't understand why he is excluded. I agree with @Ian246, letting him bark in his crate is not going to make it the happy place you need it to be. I'm not a fan of leaving pups to bark and cry, they are vocalising for a reason. Hopefully you wouldn't leave a child crying, think of your dog in the same way - he is an infant.

So, there are a couple of things - the crate (which I am guessing is the cause of the barking) and the need to make him a little more independent.

Starting with independence, its quite normal for your puppy to need (that's *need*, not *want*) to be with you when he is very young. Being with you will not make him clingy and dependant in fact the opposite - having you there will let him see he is safe and build his confidence. So at this stage, let him follow you from room to room.

You can start working on the flitting game, developed by Emma Judson who is a behaviourist specialising in separation anxiety. It is described about ⅔ of the way down this page.

https://www.thecanineconsultants.co.uk/post/separation-anxiety-fact-vs-fiction

@Ian246, was that what you meant?

Then, the crate. Like I said, he absolutely should not be allowed to get distressed in there. This guide was also written by Emma Judson, for the Facebook group Dog Training Advice and Support and is copied here with their permission, it is a long read but please, please read it all then come back with any questions.

Please sit and read this guide thoroughly before making a start, as it is important that every single step of this is carried out and nothing is skipped.
It is also important to understand, before you start, why it is important to crate train your dog.
Crates are often seen as a place to lock a naughty dog, or a place where dogs are left shut away for long hours, and it is true, they can be misused just like any other item of dog related equipment.
However, properly trained your dog can find being crated reassuring and a visual cue to relax and go to sleep.
Crates can be used to aid in toilet training, dealing with fear or reactivity, introducing new dogs, in rehabilitation from illness or injury. Crates are commonly used in transporting dogs, in groomers and of course, in a veterinary surgery or hospital.
Unless you can guarantee that your dog is never going to travel, be groomed, go to the vets, require strict and confined rest - something you can only do if you can see the future - then your dog needs to know how to handle being crated!
CRATE TRAINING WILL NEVER INVOLVE YOUR DOG BEING SHUT IN AGAINST HIS WILL, THERE WILL BE NO CRYING OR WHINING OR SCRABBLING OR BARKING IN AN ATTEMPT TO GET OUT OF THE CRATE - IF THERE ARE ANY OF THE ABOVE SIGNS, YOU ARE NOT FOLLOWING THE INSTRUCTIONS CORRECTLY.
You will need: 1 Wire crate appropriately sized for your dog with a bed or blanket inside - if you have a large breed puppy who is currently tiny, a small crate is ok for training purposes as long as its big enough for your dog right now. 1 pot of very high value treats - try cheese, hot dog, chicken, whatever your dog likes best 1 food dispensing toy such as a Kong or similar
Step 1: Crate = Treats
Sit beside the open doorway of the crate - you want the door to be wide open as far as it will go and ideally you sit to the other side, so you are sat beside the edge of the crate where the door would latch shut. Have your pot of treats with you and of course, your dog or puppy.
Show your dog the treats if necessary, and then toss into the crate, one treat.
Your dog should follow the treat into the crate to eat it.
At this point, IF you have a dog or pup who has never seen a crate before OR who has and is generally ok with the idea, they will go straight in.
If you have a dog or pup who has already been terrified of a crate or is generally nervous, they may not go straight in. If this is the case, put the treat right by the door and start with just rewarding them for approaching the crate.
It is really important to note, your dog or pup CAN come straight out of the crate once they have eaten the treat - it is entirely THEIR choice.
The rule is super simple. Going in the crate earns a treat. Not going in the crate, or coming out of the crate, earns no treat.
Even the daftest of dogs can work out the very simple maths here - in crate = goodies. Out of crate = 0 goodies.
Play the 'treats are in the crate' game for a few minutes - if you only get a pup zooming in and out of the crate happily for treats, that is fine at this stage. If you get a pup or adult dog who goes in and hovers to see if more treats will happen without them having to come out and go in again, reward that, put more treats in BEFORE your dog comes out again.
Ideally we want the dog to hang around inside the crate, hoping for more treats - if he does that, he has chosen to be in there, of his own free will! So reward that, keep tossing in treats and praising your dog - but don't be tempted to shut that door yet!
Step 2: Crate = More Treats
Hopefully your dog was starting to think by the end of the first session or two, that hanging around in the crate might be an easy way to earn more treats.
If he isn't, carry on with step one!
For step two, sit slightly to the side of the crate and when he goes in for his first treat, start popping a treat or two through the bars (this is why we are using a wire crate and not a fabric one!).
Your dog is probably still going in the crate and remaining standing, so now I would put in two or three treats, further back into the crate and see if he lies down to eat them. If he DOES, reward that with a small handful through the bars, ideally delivered so that he doesn't have to get up to reach them - lots of praise for this!
When he is going in and lying down and clearly expecting treats to be delivered you can begin to pause for just a fraction of a second before doing so - this is the beginning of building up the time he stays in the crate for.
Again, remember, keep AWAY from that crate door, forget it even exists for the time being!
Step 3: Moving Around - you, not him.
By now your dog should be zooming into the crate and lying down and he probably won't need bribing in there with a treat, but he will still need treats for going in and staying in there.
Vary the length of time he waits for his treat, so lots of times he gets the treats almost straight away, sometimes he waits for a few seconds or even up to 1 minute.
When you are at that level, you can begin to shift your position whilst he is inside the crate. This means you can shuffle further away, or to the side to begin with, then shuffle back and reward him for having done nothing! (The reality is of course he has done a great thing, he's chosen to stay in the crate despite you moving!)
Remember to move only a tiny bit, and move in whichever direction or fashion is LEAST likely to encourage him to move, hence shuffling rather than standing up at this stage. It's also important to remember to keep the time you spend 'away' very brief, so you may even need to just lean your body away, then back, then reward, before shuffling away.. then edging away...
Step 4: Find your Feet
You are ready for this stage if you can lean and shuffle or edge away from your dog in the crate, in a variety of directions, for a minimum of 30 seconds and ideally a max of around 2 minutes, before returning and rewarding him.
Watch your dog carefully now, does he look relaxed and comfortable or does he look like he's ready to spring up and out of the crate? You want relaxed and comfortable so if he is looking anxious and ready to spring up and out, go back a bit, reduce the times you are 'away' by a few feet, increase the reward too so that it's more fun for him.
It is really important not to skip this stage or rush it, because now you are going to be standing up instead of sitting by the crate and initially, you want to start out sitting and stand whilst he is in there.
Wait until he is relaxed in the crate, stand up slowly and drop in a few treats by bending over. Then squat back down or kneel back down (you can sit if it's easy for you to jump up and down from sitting!)
For this stage you are JUST going to be working on kneeling/squatting near the cage and then standing up and rewarding, and back down again. Do not step away from the crate at this point.
Mix it up with work from the earlier steps, so sometimes sit and reward for him staying, sometimes sit and lean away, or sit and bum-shuffle away and back and reward.

It is important that going in the crate does not become an accurate predictor or visual cue that tells your dog 'THE PERSON WILL BE LEAVING NOW' because if your dog has an issue with being left, this will be a big problem. Mix up the work so that sometimes the reward is for a really easy thing, sometimes it's a little harder - resist the trap of making his task harder and harder every single time because that leads to dogs predicting, and becoming sour to the lesson you are teaching.
Step 5 - Stepping Away
NOW you should have a dog who really could not give a damn if you are sat there, sat a foot away, bum shuffling around, leaning in and out, standing up, squatting down - all he knows is, he's in the crate and he gets treats for stopping in there, and that's GOOD!
You should start to find that if your crate is somewhere available most of the time and open for him to go in, he is starting to choose to go in there even when it isn't a training session. If that is the case, randomly reward him for that, just walk by and drop a tasty morsel in to him, you could also offer him his meals or treat filled kongs in there now.
The next step is to ask him to go in the crate and then stand up and step away, just one step, and then back and reward. Build that up over the course of several sessions until you can take several steps away, pause, return and reward and he does not bat an eyelid.
REALLY resist the urge to shut him in there now - there's a high chance you'd get away with it at this stage but you could easily cause a problem if he panics, and the last thing we want is him learning that he CAN'T get out, that would make him fear the crate.
Step 6 - Going Away
You should not be starting this step until your dog or pup is belting into the crate, lying down, falling asleep in there, happy to eat meals or treats in there, offering you 'I'm in my crate' behaviours and is actually sometimes found in the crate when you were out of the room.
So now for your training session you will start with your dog in the crate, reward him, step away, step back, reward him, walk around the crate, reward him, and step outside the door (ideally an internal door) or otherwise pop out of sight for just a split second, then back without much in the way of fuss and reward him.
Repeat this and mix it up again, as we did before, so that going in the crate does not necessarily mean you will be leaving the room or going out of sight.
Keep working on this stage until you can leave the room for a few minutes, you could leave and go to another floor of your house, or you could leave the room AND leave the house, all for a few minutes, and then return and your dog hasn't moved out of the crate.
You may need to set up your crate in another room or use a phone or webcam to record him.
IF at all possible, practice some of the earlier stages in other rooms in your home - this isn't always possible because not every home has room for a crate and space for you to work around it, in every room but if you CAN, it will really help your dog generalise that the crate is cool no matter where it is. When doing this, the golden rule is to step back down a level or two so that the work is a little easier, to compensate for the new location making things a little harder.
At this point if you come back and your dog is NOT in the crate, I would say nothing or if you can't resist, I'd go to the empty crate and go to put a treat in there and then act silly 'OH THERE IS NO DOG HERE OH DEAR' and pocket the treat - this VERY much depends on your dog, some of my dogs would be 'OMG I SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN THERE... DOH! and some wouldn't give a rats, but there are dogs who might be upset by this behaviour so if that's the case, don't do this.
Whatever sort of dog you have though, if you come in and the dog is not in the crate, then it's likely you have gone too fast and tried to be out too long, or too far away - so the IMPORTANT thing here is, you make a note of that, go back a step or two and work a bit more on an earlier level. it is not the end of the world if this happens, no one died, so don't get upset and certainly, do not get angry.

Step 7 - CLOSING THE DOOR...
OMG yes really!
So, now you should have a dog who loves his crate, wants to be in his crate, stays in his crate whilst you move around the home, hoping for his reward.
Now you will go ALLLLLL the way back down to step one, but you will push the crate door closed gently. You will be sat by the crate again as you were at the beginning, putting treats through the bars of the crate.
Here's the really important part - the split second your dog approaches the door, reaches out to nudge it or paw it or push it... you fling that door open FAST - YOU do that, you do NOT at any stage, ever, wait for your dog to try to get the door open themselves.
So let's say your dog approached the crate door and you flung it wide open for him - he has probably come out and looked at you like 'what?'.
Say nothing, just give your dog a second or two and see if HE offers 'going in the crate' - if he does reward him, if he doesn't within a second or two then toss a treat in the crate and start again.
What your dog is learning here is that he is NEVER EVER trapped in the crate, even if it looks like he is, you are opening the door and releasing him before he FEELS trapped - but there is no reward for coming out.
Long term your dog won't care if the door is open or closed, because being in the crate has always been rewarding eventually, coming out has never been an issue and isn't rewarding.
If a dog IS ever trapped in a crate two things happen - firstly, they feel fear, and they distrust the crate, but secondly, when they get out, coming OUT has then been extremely rewarding - because the relief from feeling trapped in there is massively reinforcing.
By never allowing your dog to feel trapped, you also never allow him to feel that relief!
Gradually re-work your way through all the steps with the door pushed closed - but really importantly at this point NOT LATCHED SHUT...
You will need to stay near enough the crate that you can flip the door open fast, and work steadily enough that you are sure your dog won't try to get out before you are ready to release him.
Step 8 - locking the door
So to recap, by now you should have a dog who will stay in the crate with the door open or the door pushed closed, whether you are in the room or you have popped in and out, or stepped out for a few minutes.
He should be really relaxed in there and want to remain in there for the rewards you will still be giving him, and he should be used to some period of waiting before those rewards happen.
He should never have attempted to get out of the crate by pushing, nudging or pawing at the door.
If your dog HAS done that, don't panic, go back a few stages and re-do the foundations again and go a little slower. If you are keeping a diary of your progress you may be able to pinpoint where you rushed something or where something went a bit wrong.
So to introduce the door being locked, again go back a few steps, probably to stepping away and stepping in and out of the room. This time, after a few goes with the door pushed shut, lock it, wait a few seconds without moving, and then unlock it, and carry on the session.
I would NOT end a session immediately after opening the crate door, instead put a few instances of locking the door in the middle of a session with the door closed and mix in the door being open a few times - this means he is not predicting the door being unlocked and opened as either a release cue or cue for his reward and end of session.
Step 9 - Increasing the time he can be crated..
By now you should have a dog who is totally happy to go in his crate, have the door pushed shut, randomly earn rewards in there, have the door locked whilst you move around the room, step outside the room and even the house, for up to around 4 or 5 minutes.
Now you build duration for real, leaving him slightly longer sometimes - again try not to do this as a neat linear progression, do not leave him for 5 minutes on day 1 and 10 minutes on day 2 and 15 minutes on day three as the chances are he's going to predict that the crate now means being left and that's not fun for him.
Instead, mix things up - so maybe he's in there for 5 minutes on day one, but on day 2 you just potter around in the same room as the crate. Maybe on day 3 he's in there for 10 minutes but you are in and out of the house (unloading shopping perhaps), on day 4 you only do 5 minutes but you are sitting reading a magazine and mostly ignoring him.
The point is, it's gradual, but it's no big deal for him, it's not a predictor for something awful.
Because he has never felt trapped, because he's never felt any reinforcing relief at being released from the crate, it is not a huge deal being in the crate and the fact he CAN'T come out, at this point is totally irrelevant to him, because he does not WANT to come out in the first place!
Beyond step 9
It is a good idea if you have a crate and will use it regularly, to keep rewarding your dog for being in there even after he seems totally comfy about it. It's also a good idea to pop him in there for a minute or two when you answer the door, or when a guest comes in, or to give him a tasty bone - just so that he feels it's a great place to be, and doesn't mean you are going out.
If you don't have a crate set up all the time, do be sure to get your crate out from time to time and practise with it, that way it is not a shock to him when a non-doggy visitor comes to stay and you need to use it, or when he has to go to the vets or you are going to take him on holiday and need to use it there.
Never use your crate as a place to shut a dog as punishment - it must stay a safe and rewarding place and he must LIKE being in there. It should go without saying do not abuse your dog's good nature and shut him in there for more than 4 hours at a time (And it will take you some time, months with a puppy) to work up to that length of time anyway!)
Do not allow anyone to tease or torment your dog when he is in the crate - we want to avoid him feeling trapped and a sure fire way to create problems is to allow someone or another animal, to tease your dog whilst crated.
This all may seem a very long winded way of crating your dog, it's likely you are thinking 'but i could just shut him in there and he might cry but eventually he will get used to it.'
Some dogs will get over it, and some just suffer in distress quietly, their stress showing up in seemingly unrelated behaviours. Some dogs very obviously don't get over it and will wreck crates and physically hurt themselves, yell their heads off etc.
A lot of people appear to think a dog screaming and scrabbling to get out of a crate is a dog 'acting out' or a dog who 'needs to get over himself' - that really couldn't be further from the truth - trapping an animal in a small space is incredibly stressful if not outright terrifying. Even if your dog never associates that fear with you, it will have a knock on effect on his ability to learn and settle and generally be a happy, relaxed dog.
I do disagree that this is actually all that long winded - if you are starting out with a puppy you can get through the first 5 or 6 stages in under a week, the later stages only taking longer because a puppy physically can't be left all that long - and frankly if you don't have a couple of weeks to train a puppy, should you really have gotten a puppy?
It may well take a little longer with an adult dog, but we are talking about 5 to 10 minute sessions to start with, a couple of times a day - it isn't anywhere near the huge undertaking it may seem whilst reading this through.
Emma Judson - www.canineconsultant.co.uk Copyright Emma Judson 2014


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> The point is he shouldn't be in there if he's barking (whining, crying, etc.).
> 
> Crate training should be done in such a way that it's their happy place and if they're crying, they're not happy.
> 
> ...


It was one of the vet nurses who said the best way to get a puppy to stop barking in crate is to ignore then but obviously found out that it doesn't work. Lots of other people have said as well


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Jess1998 said:


> It was one of the vet nurses who said the best way to get a puppy to stop barking in crate is to ignore then but obviously found out that it doesn't work. Lots of other people have said as well


That is quite old fashioned advice. You won't have had time to read my reply above but please do, to see why we use alternative training for crates.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jess1998 said:


> It was one of the vet nurses who said the best way to get a puppy to stop barking in crate is to ignore then but obviously found out that it doesn't work. Lots of other people have said as well


Unfortunately, lots of people say this but it really is codswollop! 

It might work but usually because the dog just gives up which doesn't mean it's happy, just resigned to being left anxious.

Much better to train in such a way that they are happy and see the crate/room/pen as their den.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I agree with everyone else crate training takes time as does training a pup to be alone. My boys can be left for 5 hours now whilst I work but as young pups I paid someone to come in. 

Ideally you want to build up slowly go out for literally a few minutes. You may want to try a pen instead of a crate. When they are this young they just want to be with you. You want pup secure in his home and with you.


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> That is quite old fashioned advice. You won't have had time to read my reply above but please do, to see why we use alternative training for crates.


Thank you! I'll try following these steps and see how pup gets on


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> I agree with everyone else crate training takes time as does training a pup to be alone. My boys can be left for 5 hours now whilst I work but as young pups I paid someone to come in.
> 
> Ideally you want to build up slowly go out for literally a few minutes. You may want to try a pen instead of a crate. When they are this young they just want to be with you. You want pup secure in his home and with you.


That's what I'll try and do now! Yeah we have a few weeks to train him in the crate and even when back at work we have people to come in for a few hours!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ian246 said:


> He's probably barking because he wants to be with you. He is just a baby and dogs are pack animals that have evolved over millenia to be with humans - that is why they, as animals, have succeeded. So, it's natural for him to want not to be locked up out of the way. I'd start by letting him out of his cage. That ought to do the trick.
> 
> If you are talking about seperation anxiety, that takes time (and I think he needs to be a bit older before he's left on his own). I think there is a long post on the forum about seperation anxiety and how to deal with it. @JoanneF may know where it is. Please read it. You need to get your dog used to you being away and it does take time, starting with very short periods (and not leaving him, distressed, in his crate) - otherwise you will have a dog who suffers and that will cause you all sorts of problems. My understanding, however, is the breed does not tolerate being left alone very well - so you're going to have to work hard at it, if you're to succeed.


This is absolutely true, trying to stop dachshund missing his humans or stop barking is nigh on impossible. They love the sound of their own voices and love human company.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> @Ian246, was that what you meant?


It's a start, but I thought there was one on separation anxiety (I only mentioned that, because I wondered if there is some of that going on as well and, if not, suspect she's heading that way.)

If I dreamt it or imagined it or something (very possible), don't worry and I'll try and find something.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jess1998 said:


> That's what I'll try and do now! Yeah we have a few weeks to train him in the crate and even when back at work we have people to come in for a few hours!


It's also tricky when your in the house mine are fine being left but if I shut them away whilst I was in they would cry, it is also best a night someone sleeps next to them for a while. I've never used a crate just puppy proofed the house and contained in a room. Really good advice from @JoanneF.

ps puppy photos are a must.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Ian246 said:


> It's a start, but I thought there was one on separation anxiety (I only mentioned that, because I wondered if there is some of that going on as well and, if not, suspect she's heading that way.)
> 
> If I dreamt it or imagined it or something (very possible), don't worry and I'll try and find something.


Maybe the sticky thread https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-to-help-a-dog-with-separation-anxiety.112552/ ?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Maybe the sticky thread https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-to-help-a-dog-with-separation-anxiety.112552/ ?


That's the one! Thank you! 

@Jess1998 , please see that sticky thread in separation anxiety - it will be a worth a read to get your pup used to being left alone.


----------



## Jess1998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> It's also tricky when your in the house mine are fine being left but if I shut them away whilst I was in they would cry, it is also best a night someone sleeps next to them for a while. I've never used a crate just puppy proofed the house and contained in a room. Really good advice from @JoanneF.
> 
> ps puppy photos are a must.


Thank you for the help! Here's my pup!


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Jess1998 said:


> Thank you for the help! Here's my pup!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Stick a stamp on her butt and send her my way. So cute.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Adorable,dachshund puppies are unbelievably cute ! XXXXX


----------



## EmilyCrumble (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi there! It’s been a year now and I’ve come across this thread and am in the exact same situation with our 14 week old miniature dachshund. Definitely going to try the crate training approach someone posted in here. Just wondering if the original poster managed to crate train?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Unfortunately the OP has not been seen on the forum since may last year so we don't know


----------



## EmilyCrumble (Mar 13, 2021)

Ah a great unanswered question then. I’ve started the crate training with my pup. She was already going in there happily to have her food and even on a couple of occasions slept there with the door open she just hated it being shut. In one session I managed to get her to accept me moving away and then being out of sight for up to a minute. Just when she thought it was going out did she break into a bark. Really happy with the progress!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

EmilyCrumble said:


> Ah a great unanswered question then. I've started the crate training with my pup. She was already going in there happily to have her food and even on a couple of occasions slept there with the door open she just hated it being shut. In one session I managed to get her to accept me moving away and then being out of sight for up to a minute. Just when she thought it was going out did she break into a bark. Really happy with the progress!


Are you maybe trying to aim for two targets and hitting neither?

There is crate training, and there is being ok alone training.

Don't try to do both simultaneously.


----------



## EmilyCrumble (Mar 13, 2021)

Yes, potentially you’re right. Its the being alone part that we’re struggling with the most so maybe we should focus on that. I’ll read over the separation anxiety thread.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Have you played the flitting game? It is explained about ⅔ of the way down this page.

https://www.thecanineconsultants.co.uk/post/separation-anxiety-fact-vs-fiction


----------

